# UT Austin Film&Media Production Fall 2014



## redzebra (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello all!

Anyone else attending UT Austin this coming Fall?
Thought it'd be a good idea for us to get to know each other before we arrive Austin! : )

I received admission back in February, and have just decided to go!


----------

